# Michigan Wild Mushroom Certification



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

hypox said:


> I'm looking tomorrow morning! Stay tuned


I checked my early spot again today looked for about 2 hrs and I didn't find any mushrooms but it's going to be any day now I did see what I think we're may apples only a couple that were about an inch out of the ground it's so close I can almost smell them I know it's early but I was actually surprised my early spot had nothing good luck and keep us posted


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Oldgrandman said:


> I wish they'd just ban selling them all together and go after people like they do when someone is selling venison, walleye, grouse, or perch they catch or hunt. And the mushroom guides, they should only be allowed to do it on private land.
> 
> Go out and pick what you need for yourself, give some to friends and relatives if you want. Get a job if you need money. May not be a popular stance but that is mine on the topic!
> 
> Rant over...


well I am going to disagree with you. I beleive a person should be able to profit from mushroom hunting if he can. if a guy is so good at finding mushrooms that people will pay him to show them how I admire him for it. I tend to like the industrious type of people that go out and find a way to make a buck doing something different. i wish more people would have that attitude about life instead of sitting home figuring out how to be a leach on society.

I know a guy in my area that makes alot of money doing it. he has a deal with an older veteran that sits and sells them roadside for him. he gives the veteran something like $5-10 per pound sold and they sell them for $25-30 a pound. it is a business arrangement that benefits both parties. for the veteran he makes a little extra spending money and mushroom hunter gets more time to look for mushrooms. 

I dont see a downside to it. in most cases if the mushrooms arent picked they do off anyway.


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

swampbuck said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> I agree, I am also uncomfortable with people harvesting ANYTHING off public land to sell, legal or not.



why? I really dont see the issue with it. personally I taught my two sons to trap muskrats raccoons opossum and coyotes. they do alot of their trapping on state land. they harvest the Varmits and sell the fur for profit. the way I see it they are making a few bucks and it keeps them in the outdoors instead of on the couch playing video games. they save some duck and grouse eggs in the process.....and it is completely legal. 

I dont see how a guy selling some roadside mushrooms is any different. you are harvesting a natural renewable resource. as long as the habitat is there it will continue to grow back.



_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I wasn't referring to trapping, I was talking mushrooms, berry, firewood etc. there are no shortage of people who like to do it for personal use, I don't believe it should be legal to have a commercial operation come through and wipe an area out.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

swampbuck said:


> I wasn't referring to trapping, I was talking mushrooms, berry, firewood etc. there are no shortage of people who like to do it for personal use, I don't believe it should be legal to have a commercial operation come through and wipe an area out.


I agree 100%. There is a guy named Chris Matherly that travels state to state and charges people to go on forays with him and also picks and sells a boat load of morels. If you sell a few pounds each year so what. If you are selling hundreds or thousands of pounds of them well that is a totally different story.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Boardman Brookies said:


> I agree 100%. There is a guy named Chris Matherly that travels state to state and charges people to go on forays with him and also picks and sells a boat load of morels. If you sell a few pounds each year so what. If you are selling hundreds or thousands of pounds of them well that is a totally different story.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Boardman Brookies said:


> I wonder what impact, if any, this is going to have on the local restuarants that buy morels or the the guys that set up roadside stands selling them?



the way I understand it roadside seller will not be regulated. restaraunts will be required to buy inspected mushrooms. farmers markets are encouraged to require regulation but it will be up to the markets rules if they want to require vendors to have their mushrooms checked.



_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

swampbuck said:


> I wasn't referring to trapping, I was talking mushrooms, berry, firewood etc. there are no shortage of people who like to do it for personal use, I don't believe it should be legal to have a commercial operation come through and wipe an area out.


I realize you weren't talking trapping......I was just making a comparison. to me it is no different. harvesting mushrooms berries or raccoons is really no different to me.

I am not sure how walking through a woods picking mushrooms is considered a commercial operation. if a guy can get 30 people to pay him for taking them out and showing them how to hunt for mushrooms I applaud him. it is no different than the guys who call themselves a survivalist and they get people to pay them to take them out and show them "survival" skills. there is a boom in that business around the country. makes no sense to me but I think the guy that can profit from it is brilliant.


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

This thread is kind of all over the place, but FWIW, I looked in my early spots this morning and got skunked. I think we're still a few days from the start of the season.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

DirtySteve said:


> the way I understand it roadside seller will not be regulated. restaraunts will be required to buy inspected mushrooms. farmers markets are encouraged to require regulation but it will be up to the markets rules if they want to require vendors to have their mushrooms checked.
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


Any wild picked mushroom that ends up sold to the consumer, whether through a restaurant, store or farmers market is required to be inspected and identified by a recognized expert.

http://www.upnorthlive.com/news/story.aspx?id=1050575

*State rules say mushroom hunters must be certified before selling*
by Meghan Morelli
Posted: 05.28.2014 at 7:18 PM

According to the MDARD, people who wish to sell mushrooms must either be certified as an expert or have an expert examine their mushrooms before they sell them. 

EMMET CO. -- Mother Nature has created some prime conditions for morel mushroom hunting this year, but the Michigan Department of Agriculture and Rural Development has rules for anyone who wants to sell them.

According to the MDARD, people who wish to sell mushrooms must either be certified as an expert or have an expert examine their mushrooms before they sell them. 

The potential experts must apply in writing and explain what kind of mushrooms they want to sell and how they were trained to identify them.

MDARD Regional Supervisor, Jim Padden, says that morel mushroom hunting has become increasingly more popular in recent years and that they have seen a lot more people selling by the road this year. Padden says the majority of those sellers are not following the law.

"If you're buying wild mushrooms you should be able to have the person that is selling them provide you with how those mushrooms were identified by a state recognized expert," said Padden. 

MDARD encourages people to buy from licensed retailers at stores. They say the safest thing to do is educate yourself on the mushrooms that you plan to buy. 

State recognized expert, Ken Harris, has been hunting morels and other types of mushrooms for more than 40 years. He says he's noticed people selling rotten morel mushrooms to people who are unfamiliar with what they are supposed to look like and that it makes him angry because it takes away from what should be a good experience.

"They're excited about it and they get it, something that's not even food quality," said Harris. "It's like eating rotten lettuce for the first time. You're never going to eat lettuce again. It's the same thing with the mushrooms."

Below, the MDARD lists the requirements people must follow for selling wild plants or mushrooms in Michigan.

&#8220;To be approved to sell wild mushrooms, wild herbs, or other wild plants in Michigan, the vendor must satisfy all of the following provisions:
The seller must be recognized as appropriately trained and competent in the identification of safe botanical and mycological varieties. Alternatively, the seller may employ a recognized expert.
The seller shall submit a written statement to the MDARD Food & Dairy Division identifying the person who will verify the species and the procedures for safeguarding against the sale of potentially injurious mushrooms. The statement shall include a description of that person&#8217;s education, experience and expertise.
Each individual wild mushroom shall be inspected and identified by the recognized expert. Only those identified as safe may be sold.
Each storage container of mushrooms shall be labeled with the scientific and common name of the mycological variety. Packaged mushrooms may be identified by the common name only and shall bear additional labeling in full accordance with current state and federal requirements.
Written records that indicate the quantity, variety, expert identifier, and buyer of the mushrooms shall be retained by the packer for a period of not less than two years. These records shall be made available for MDARD examination, upon request.
Wild mushrooms shall be handled and protected from contamination in accordance with all current state and federal regulations associated with the handling and processing of foods intended for human consumption.
The vendor is not presently required to hold a license from MDARD for any given farmers market; however, slicing or other processing or warehousing of wild mushrooms must take place in an approved food establishment licensed by MDARD or a local health department.&#8221;


----------



## srashley (Dec 30, 2012)

Sparky23 said:


> We dont have to worry that much about big commercial guys i dont think, they stick to the easy picking out west, which should be amazing this year. I would love to get out and pick a productive burn one time. Someone...well Hypox, will find some tues or weds im thinking.





hypox said:


> This thread is kind of all over the place, but FWIW, I looked in my early spots this morning and got skunked. I think we're still a few days from the start of the season.


Just curious what part of the state you are loking. I live on the Ohio/Michigan line, just south of Adrian, MI. I've been out to my early, black spot twice, the last time on Saturday. The woods still early looking here, with the Mayapples just barely budding thru the ground. It'll be another week or so here.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

hypox said:


> This thread is kind of all over the place, but FWIW, I looked in my early spots this morning and got skunked. I think we're still a few days from the start of the season.


It is actually about the certification and related issues.

I know I stated I wish they'd ban selling them alltogether, I really don't care about the few pounds here or there that people sell. Shoot, I give em away, hows that for being jealous or stingy? 

I am here to tell you, people start making too much money on it and it will get more regulated and it will be those folks you can thank for it! I'd never pitch an official bitch about it and wish people would just find a more conventional way of making money not one that intrudes on the recreational aspect of state land usage by residents and vacationers looking for personal use.

You see, trapping requires a license, it is regulated through the trapping rules by the State of Michigan. And look at the ginsing thing, totally banned because people couldn't control their greed.

I really don't want to see that happen with wild mushrooms, but again, these people I mention will be the cause of it not the likes of myself or people I know.

Good luck this season Y'all.....


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

petronius said:


> The vendor is not presently required to hold a license from MDARD for any given farmers market; however, slicing or other processing or warehousing of wild mushrooms must take place in an approved food establishment licensed by MDARD or a local health â


this is the paragraph in your post that contradicts the article you posted. the author leads you to believe that any sale must first be inspected. ....but the rules state that sales at a farmers market are not required. it simply requires any food processing establishment use inspected mushrooms.


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

DirtySteve said:


> this is the paragraph in your post that contradicts the article you posted. the author leads you to believe that any sale must first be inspected. ....but the rules state that sales at a farmers market are not required. it simply requires any food processing establishment use inspected mushrooms.
> 
> 
> _Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


http://www.michigan.gov/mdard/0,4610,7-125-1568_2387_46671-169336--,00.html

11. A vendor sells wild mushrooms at a farmers market. The mushrooms were harvested in a forest. What concerns are associated with the practice and what requirements apply?
If the collector is not an expert at identifying edible wild plants and mushrooms, there is a danger that poisonous varieties were harvested. Consumption of certain varieties can lead to illness or death.

In some states, farmers markets require mushroom vendors to sign agreements releasing the municipality and Market Manager from damage claims in the event of the illness or death of a consumer. Insurance underwriters associated with municipal sponsors of farmers markets may require the municipality to carry additional liability insurance. Other restrictions may include limiting mushroom varieties to certain of the more common ones like morel, oyster, sulfur shelf, and chanterelles.

*To be approved to sell wild mushrooms, wild herbs, or other wild plants in Michigan, the vendor must satisfy all of the following provisions:

The seller must be recognized as appropriately trained and competent in the identification of safe botanical and mycological varieties. Alternatively, the seller may employ a recognized expert.
The seller shall qualify as an approved mushroom identification expert through successful completion of a wild mushroom foraging certification program recognized by the MDARD Food & Dairy Division.
Each individual wild mushroom shall be inspected and identified by the recognized expert. Only those identified as safe may be sold.*
Each storage container of mushrooms shall be labeled with the scientific and common name of the mycological variety. Packaged mushrooms may be identified by the common name only and shall bear additional labeling in full accordance with current state and federal requirements.
Written records that indicate the quantity, variety, expert identifier, and buyer of the mushrooms shall be retained by the packer for a period of not less than two years. These records shall be made available for MDARD examination, upon request.
Wild mushrooms shall be handled and protected from contamination in accordance with all current state and federal regulations associated with the handling and processing of foods intended for human consumption.
The vendor is not presently required to hold a license from MDARD for any given farmers market; however, slicing or other processing or warehousing of wild mushrooms must take place in an approved food establishment licensed by MDARD or a local health department.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

I see 71 and rain thurs. that will get some micro's popping, glad you posted this info, it is nice to know rule changes.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

petronius said:


> http://www.michigan.gov/mdard/0,4610,7-125-1568_2387_46671-169336--,00.html
> 
> 11. A vendor sells wild mushrooms at a farmers market. The mushrooms were harvested in a forest. What concerns are associated with the practice and what requirements apply?
> If the collector is not an expert at identifying edible wild plants and mushrooms, there is a danger that poisonous varieties were harvested. Consumption of certain varieties can lead to illness or death.
> ...


I will agree that the verbage is confusing. The part you highlighted does not state which type of sale it is referring to. The part I highlighted in red specifically states that farmers markets are not required. I have read several articles in different newspapers. Many writers have portrayed these rules differently. Some articles have stated that the intent of the rule is to regulate restaurant owners.

You also have to realize that there are many scenarios that can make roadside stands exempt from these rules....many factors can make a person exempt from MDARD rules. A farmer can put just about any kind of stand up he wants for sales that are under $15K a yr. Different regions also have their own rules that make them exempt from MDARD.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

DirtySteve said:


> I will agree that the verbage is confusing. The part you highlighted does not state which type of sale it is referring to. The part I highlighted in red specifically states that farmers markets are not required. I have read several articles in different newspapers. Many writers have portrayed these rules differently. Some articles have stated that the intent of the rule is to regulate restaurant owners.
> 
> You also have to realize that there are many scenarios that can make roadside stands exempt from these rules....many factors can make a person exempt from MDARD rules. A farmer can put just about any kind of stand up he wants for sales that are under $15K a yr. Different regions also have their own rules that make them exempt from MDARD.


As far as selling wild mushrooms to a store, restaurant or consumer, from a road side stand or at a farmer's market, the state is not making an exception to the certification process. It doesn't matter how low the annual sales are. 

The vendor is not presently required to hold a license from MDARD for any given farmers market

The above line does not refer to certification needed to prove you are an expert mushroom identifier or that the mushrooms have been inspected by an expert. The MDARD is stating that no *license* is required for a vendor to sell at a farmer's market. That would be the type of license a store would need to conduct business.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Well I guess we can at least make sure the rules are enforced now.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

The above line does not refer to certification needed to prove you are an expert mushroom identifier or that the mushrooms have been inspected by an expert. The MDARD is stating that no license is required for a vendor to sell at a farmer's market. That would be the type of license a store would need to conduct business. [/quote]

I understand the verbage about certification to prove you are an expert. I also understand the rule that states all sales need to have proof as many have Pointed out. the rules are pretty clear. what I am trying to get across is that this set of rules doesnt necessarily apply to every single person that ever sells a mushrrom. MDARD has alot of rules on many products out there that simply do not apply to the common man. 

There are rules for processing fruits into jellies pies etc. if your neighbor down the street decide to sell strawberry jam on her front front lawn is she subject to govt regulation? if you donate a wild blueberry pie to a church bake sale would you have to follow the same rules as a bakery in town? the answer is no. The local guy that sells honey in his frt yard does not have to follow the same set of MDARD rules as the guy selling to meijer.

i am saying that MDARD has a clear set of rules for mushrooms
.....but I question if they apply to the guy selling on the curb.




_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

DirtySteve said:


> I understand the verbage about certification to prove you are an expert. I also understand the rule that states all sales need to have proof as many have Pointed out. the rules are pretty clear. what I am trying to get across is that this set of rules doesnt necessarily apply to every single person that ever sells a mushrrom. MDARD has alot of rules on many products out there that simply do not apply to the common man.
> 
> There are rules for processing fruits into jellies pies etc. if your neighbor down the street decide to sell strawberry jam on her front front lawn is she subject to govt regulation? if you donate a wild blueberry pie to a church bake sale would you have to follow the same rules as a bakery in town? the answer is no. The local guy that sells honey in his frt yard does not have to follow the same set of MDARD rules as the guy selling to meijer.
> 
> ...


If wild mushrooms are sold to a consumer, the inspection rule does apply. 
In your example of someone making jam or baking a pie, you may be referring to the Michigan's Cottage Food Law. The Michigan's Cottage Food Law, PA 113 of 2010 took took effect in July 2010. It does not apply to mushrooms, wild or domestic.

http://www.michigan.gov/mdard/0,4610...0577--,00.html


----------

